# 95 King-cab HB VG30E timing...



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I was wondering what options I have to pull out timing on this motor other than spending a boat load of money on an MSD ignition and adding a retard to it. I don't really want to spend more money pulling out timing for a bigger kit than I spent on the nitrous kit.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

:lame:
This section doesn't move much.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

In case anyone needs help in the future. I found that the MSD Digital 6 plus, will pull out timing and has a dual rev limiter built in and it's only $300. Instead of buying the 6AL for $200 and the timing module for $200.


----------

